# She says most wonderful things during sex



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Which sometimes really, really hurts me.

My wife is a LD (1/2 per month) and is anorgasmic (never with another person). These are two really big issues for quite some time and my self esteem tanked. I'm insecure in myself and my abilities.

Anyway, when she is highly aroused she likes to talk and sometimes things she says don't sit well with me. 

Last time we had sex was a great example. Basically we were doing her favorite position where I penetrated her from behind and rubbed her clit with my hand at the same time. She at one point exclaimed that I'm lucky she doesn't orgasm because if she did she would demanded this every day! 

I know that things she says are only an indication that she is aroused at that moment but they stick with me and this one hurt badly. 

I haven't reacted then and I haven't been able to climax myself. This sometimes happens to us, having sex when no one climaxes. I won't recommend it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

TheStranger said:


> Last time we had sex was a great example. Basically we were doing her favorite position where I penetrated her from behind and rubbed her clit with my hand at the same time. She at one point exclaimed that I'm lucky she doesn't orgasm because if she did she would demanded this every day!
> 
> I know that things she says are only an indication that she is aroused at that moment but they stick with me and this one hurt badly.
> )


Why did this hurt you? I know that seems like a stupid question but to me, the sentiment she expressed was another way of saying, "This feels so good I 'kind of' want it every day!" This directly means that what you were doing was fabulous....and personally may I say I agree, the description alone caused a tingle for me....

What I find interesting is that she was so turned on, she could see how that action was pushing all her buttons but knew it was hopeless that she climax. having recently experienced an inability to climax (it just disappears and is so frustrating) I think your wife should get her hormone levels checked, maybe a GYN visit or maybe an endocrinologist.

This must be very difficult for you to deal with stranger. Wasn't it you a few months ago who was trying to deal with an exw and how her cheating made you doubt your sexual skills and prowess? 

From a woman, what you describe above....? Yes Please!

Now quit doubting yourself, you got the moves baby!


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Why did this hurt you? I know that seems like a stupid question but to me, the sentiment she expressed was another way of saying, "This feels so good I 'kind of' want it every day!" This directly means that what you were doing was fabulous....and personally may I say I agree, the description alone caused a tingle for me....


I understand the sentiment behind the sentence but it hurted me because it's my fantasy. The make her orgasm, to feel desired and to have frequent sex. That what's missing in my life. 

Reality is a stark contrast. She doesn't orgasm, that particular sex was 9 days ago and she turned me down few days ago. While I know I shouldn't I blame myself.

It hurts also because the sentence, when you take away the context, easily means that she is LD because she doesn't orgasm.



> This must be very difficult for you to deal with stranger. Wasn't it you a few months ago who was trying to deal with an exw and how her cheating made you doubt your sexual skills and prowess?


No, not me. I doubt my sexual skills since I've never seen a female orgasm and my wife is my fourth sexual partner.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry but I don't understand why this would hurt you.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Now I see what you mean.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Do you have other threads where you go into more detail about your wife's inability to orgasm? If so can you link the here?

There are many reasons why a woman has difficulty orgasming. Only rarely, very rarely, is it a direct result of her partner. In most circumstances, the partner is physically doing everything that would, under normal circumstances, bring about her orgasm.

1. She doesn't know how to orgasm.
2. She will not allow herself to become aroused enough to get there.
3. She lacks the ability to communicate what she wants.
4. She has a hormonal imbalance that prevents sufficient sexual arousal.
5. She is taking medication that prevent endorphin/serotonin receptors from making the neural connections required to orgasm.
7. She is clinically depressed and her brain simply will not go beyond a certain state of excitement.
8. She has psychological problems that inhibit sexual response.

These are just fired off the top of my head and not one of these have anything to do with her partner.

I don't know how old you are, or how old you previous sexual partners were, but I do know it is VERY common for women to not orgasm with a partner until they are nearing 30.

A few years ago I asked all my females friends how old they were when they had their first orgasm with a partner. I am 50 BTW.
One laughed and said, what day is today?
Most said they were late 20's early 30's
Only ONE said she was 19. She went on to say she had very liberated parents who taught her that her body was perfect just the way it was, encouraged her in everything she did, and spoke very openly about sex and love. Most women, even today, did not enjoy such an upbringing that was filled with love and openness AND free from trauma.

A woman is responsible for participating in her orgasms. If she can't get there, she MUST figure out why and 49 times out of 50, she has to fix something within herself to get there.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I feel somewhat in the same situation as your wife. I am 43 and married 18 years and the whole orgasm with another person is a new one for me. The orgasms I'm having now I think of as 'training wheel' orgasms. From the way I hear other ladies talk about it - what I'm currently doing seems very clunky and uncoordinated.

I would love to have an orgasm while H was inside me (the situation you describe.) There is more feeling, more sensation and potential than there used to be. My clitoris gets its hopes up but there are several factors preventing this at the time. 1) I think it would take 15-20 min, which is a long time after intercourse begins. 2) If I concentrate on my clitoris I lose track of the feeling of him being inside me (kind of a pat your head rub your tummy sensation). 3) When I take over for him on clitoris duty I still have thoughts of 'this is emasculating him, he is being turned off that I am doing this, he now doesn't feel included.

Forgive the specifics - I do realize your main issue is that you want to get her off and you want to have more sex. This might be what is going through her head. My husband has somewhat been you (although I have never been LD over it.)

I have approached my H about bringing the electric (strong) vibrator into this as it has predictable results that I don't have to concentrate on. He said okay. We haven't tried it yet due to my feelings (#3) listed above. 

But, you know what, I'm getting over it. I want to be in a place where I can have all of it and everyone is getting off when they want to and communication is open. I had no idea what a long road this was going to be, the process of sexually changing and taking responsibility.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

You go Miss Scarlett! You fearless woman you!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

This also describes the good De. Mrs. LD. Whatever is said during nookie unfortunately does not end up increasing desire or frequency regardless of how good she proclaims it to be...

So, OP, just enjoy the words but don't read more into them. The true answer is that while she enjoyed that particular instance of nookie she is likely not willing to escalate.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> A woman is responsible for participating in her orgasms. If she can't get there, she MUST figure out why and 49 times out of 50, she has to fix something within herself to get there.


I know. She knows too but she is not willing to work it out. For her, orgasms are not worth the effort and while she feels guilty because of my feelings she haven't found the motivation and energy to change it.

At least for the foreseeable future it's a hopeless cause.



> Do you have other threads where you go into more detail about your wife's inability to orgasm? If so can you link the here?


I'm a lousy lover

Since then I bought two vibrators which she found uncomfortable and a book 'The elusive orgasm' which was highly recommended. The book agreed with me that this will not likely change.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

john117 said:


> So, OP, just enjoy the words but don't read more into them.


It's difficult to just enjoy the words. Words are very straightforward. Some examples:

- We're doing this tonight (afternoon sex)
- Wake me in the morning before you leave (night sex)
- I'll cum so hard one of these days
- This is so going to be a special week for you
- Tomorrow will be all about you
- I need this every day.

You get the drift. She makes a bunch of promises which doesn't follow through or perhaps I'm taking them too seriously.

I guess it's difficult not to take them seriously when I want them so badly to be true.

Is it wise asking her to restrain herself during sex?! It doesn't seem so.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

MissScarlett said:


> I am 43 and married 18 years and the whole orgasm with another person is a new one for me.


Why did you wait 18 years?


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Why did this hurt you? I know that seems like a stupid question but to me, the sentiment she expressed was another way of saying, "This feels so good I 'kind of' want it every day!" This directly means that what you were doing was fabulous....and personally may I say I agree, the description alone caused a tingle for me....
> 
> What I find interesting is that she was so turned on, she could see how that action was pushing all her buttons but knew it was hopeless that she climax. having recently experienced an inability to climax (it just disappears and is so frustrating) I think your wife should get her hormone levels checked, maybe a GYN visit or maybe an endocrinologist.
> 
> ...



Exactly:smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

TheStranger said:


> Why did you wait 18 years?


I don't know. Its just never a good time to tell a man he's never gotten you off. I didn't want to face what I'm facing now. I didn't think it was worth the trouble when I could get off any time I wanted by myself.

My situation varies from yours in that you and your wife acknowledge the issue.

Up until 5 months ago my H and I never had a conversation about it. Both of us have had to change. As I said earlier - its much more difficult than I imagined. It moves in a positive direction but it hasn't been without steps in the wrong direction.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

MissScarlett said:


> Its just never a good time to tell a man he's never gotten you off.


I was for a whole minute puzzled by this sentence. Then I noticed your signature.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Lol. Yes, after the fist 8 years I started faking. I'm a reformed faker. I went to therapy in May for this issue. After I leveled with my husband he didn't want to have sex for about 2 months and then we had to start working on things. I have been able to O with oral/manual - but it still feels wholly impossible that it could happen during intercourse. 

Now that I am not faking it is sorely tempting to say no, I don't want you to try. I just want to have sex - because it is a lot less scary to just not try. Trying is scary and I never know where the finish line could lie and I don't want to try for a long time and have nothing happen. Its so easy to take a pass on the whole thing. Its hard to be a 43 year old woman and have to feel like an adolescent again and make yourself that vulnerable and hope this person doesn't find you not worth the trouble.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

TheStranger said:


> You get the drift. She makes a bunch of promises which doesn't follow through or perhaps I'm taking them too seriously.
> 
> I guess it's difficult not to take them seriously when I want them so badly to be true.


Add sufficient quantities of grains of salt to anything said during intercourse... Or for the purpose of, pursuit of, just prior to, and just past intercourse.

Also don't take anything too seriously from anyone not bound by a legal document or two to perform specific tasks within a time framework allotted. 

Apologies for being a cynic...


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

MissScarlett said:


> 3) When I take over for him on clitoris duty I still have thoughts of 'this is emasculating him, he is being turned off that I am doing this, he now doesn't feel included.


I found that such a shocking statement I just had to reply. I'm not sure how to reply. Too much I don't know about you and yours, since all I really know is me and mine. Guess I'll just have to conflate.

Your husband sits on the bed legs apart on a thickish pillow of just the right height. You are facing him, above, but lying back, your head on another pillow with him inside you. His feet next to you, or behind your back. He begins to stroke you, and although it's possible for him to take you to a climax, you soon become eager to get there and "take over." He finds watching you build excitement thrilling in and of itself, but there's more goodness happening than in almost any other position. If he resists the temptation to go deep, the most sensitive parts of his shaft will be aligned with where the motions of your fingers are going all the way through you. OMG. But this being your rhythm and not his, and so he probably won't climax from this alone. (Wasn't there some discussion here on TAM about one of the draws of porn being that it didn't require work?!?!) He's not "working," and in fact precisely because he's not moving much and he can feel the movements of your inner muscles as in few other ways. If he's deeper, he may particularly feel this and frequently flex pushing harder and staying harder, responding to your clenching. He may know your body in some ways better than you, realize you're rushing and tell you to pause you rhythm a bit, so you can charge to a higher level. A cat might jump up on the bed, or a child make a noise from a distant part of the house, which he knows will similarly interrupt, and perhaps annoying you just a bit, but help prolong things and similarly step you to a higher level of charge just a bit later. You might orgasm, and rest for a minute. If you can then repeat this again and again, he could be on this heightened plateau that's just amazing. Because you're stationary, visually right in front of him, he might actually feel that he's not inside of you, but merged with you, almost as if his member had BECOME the several feet long body of the beautiful woman projecting out in front of him. Perhaps after 45 minutes and 10 or 20 of your orgasms you tire, and he pulls you up a bit and adds some of his own rhythm. The only less than perfect thing is that by now his brain has already been bathed in whatever orgasmic chemicals for so long, that his climax will be less "climactic" than had the session gotten him there faster.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

TheStranger said:


> ... Basically we were doing her favorite position where I penetrated her from behind and rubbed her clit with my hand at the same time. She at one point exclaimed that I'm lucky she doesn't orgasm because if she did she would demanded this every day!


Could she have messed up her words because she was in the heat of the moment? If I heard this sentence from my wife, I would think...I am going to make sure you orgasm so you WILL want/demand this every day. I would have reached for her vibrator, put it on her clitoris and kept going with the PIV to make it as pleasurable for her as possible. 

That is how I interpreted what she said...


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> I would think...I am going to make sure you orgasm so you WILL want/demand this every day.


Yeah, the thing is - I can't. I have tried, tried and tried and I can't.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

But stranger, she is the one holding herself back. If she can't orgasm, you can't force it. I know, I know, in erotic stories there is a whole genre of forced orgasms, but it is FALSE!

Have you seen the new thread, Waking Up and 50? This is an example of a woman who doesn't know how to orgasm, has a husband willing to do whatever it takes, but she doesn't know what to tell him. yea she would like him not to roll over after sex was finished, but if he stopped doing that would she orgasm? NO!

I gave a few minutes thought this morning to how I would feel if my husband never was able to ejaculate when we had sex. I would be devastated. It would really hit my self esteem. I would toy back and forth with trying to fix it and being angry.

I think it's completely unfair that your wife refuses to do the work to become orgasmic. Really really unfair how much this hurts you as it would any man or any woman.

I think, for your own sanity, you need to force the issue with her.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Thanks bestyet - that is certainly a scenario to aspire to! Right now its hard to believe it can even happen once this way - much less every time. Be assured, though, if I ever get to that point I will not take even one for granted!

I also agree with what Anon says. Your wife (stranger) is not only short changing herself but she is being cruel to you as well by not working on this matter. It really does take two people in cooperation to make it happen.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks girls for your kind words but how can I force the issue?

Last time I started talking how I feel she was in tears within seconds. She said that she feels like a failure, that she is broken and she is sorry she is such a disappointment and that I deserve someone better, someone who is not broken. She repeatedly claimed that what I ask is too hard for her to do.

So, I think talking is not working anymore. In the last 2 years we have talked dozens of times about it and she is aware how I feel.

Perhaps I should try just to deal with my feelings of insecurity and stop talking about it. It's not productive.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just teach her some bedroom manners

Some people just aren't gifted in that and need to be taught


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

How to Make a Girl Cum - YouTube


----------



## Work-In-Progress (May 21, 2013)

I understand where the OP is coming from when your during the heat of the moment she says something like "why don't we do this more often" or "I wish I had the energy to do this every night". But I can say you need to try and not get discouraged. It just makes it that much worse with the head games. 

I would just say not to give up. My wife has orgasms, but she can sometime go a couple months without having one from PIV. She gets frustrated, and I think that just makes it worse each time. Years ago we got her a rocket vibrator just for fun. It really did nothing for her. If anything, she didn't like it because in her words, it was too intense and kind of hurt. When she was about 8 months along with our first child, by dumb luck I tried the vibrator again (we had given up on it by then), and she went nuts. After birth we tried again, and again, it didn't work out. But I didn't give up, and eventually found the method(s) (sometimes the same thing doesn't always work) that get her to an amazing O. I did get to where I was resentful of the vibrator, because we use it pretty much every time we have sex (it seems to be the only thing to get her motor running, but I'm working on those issues). But otherwise I love using it on her. Often I'll use it to get her close, and then we switch to her on top of me on the floor (her best position for an O). And at times, like last night, she still can't quite get there, so we go back on the bed, and I help her there with the vibrator to a yelling O. However it works, I just love to help her get there, so whether it's PIV or the vibrator, it makes no difference to me. I just enjoy her enjoyment of it. 

Just keep at it and you may figure it out. Heck, after 20 years I've discovered something new. Normally after she O's from the vibrator, I giver her a few minutes to recover before resuming PIV. Well I recently found if I go right into PIV immediately, it drives her crazy. Last night she could not stop laughing because it felt so good. And I had the rare opportunity to giver her O #2 a few minutes later from it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

TheStranger said:


> Thanks girls for your kind words but how can I force the issue?
> 
> Last time I started talking how I feel she was in tears within seconds. She said that she feels like a failure, that she is broken and she is sorry she is such a disappointment and that I deserve someone better, someone who is not broken. She repeatedly claimed that what I ask is too hard for her to do.
> 
> ...


You probably go through periods where your self esteem is doing fine and then other times where you feel like a failure. During the times when your self esteem is doing fine, do you have sex with your wife? And if you do, does her lack of orgasm affect you? Is her lack of orgasm something that over a number of sexual experiences, it begins to wear you down?

I'm gonna be frank and if you've read Miss Scarlett's threads you will see that getting there is very hard work. In order to learn to orgasm with your sex partner, you have to learn to be vulnerable, to be your most basic authentic self AND be okay with that. She can be her basic authentic vulnerable self and still not orgasm because she's not yet okay with that feeling. Whether she feels unsafe being vulnerable, like me, or she worries how her vulnerability might affect him, like Miss Scarlett, or some other reason, she has to learn to go the next step and that means, it's okay to feel this emotion I have always guarded myself away from feeling. That is hard to do!

What I think you might be over looking, or perhaps not realizing how important it is, is that she shows extreme vulnerability when she cries and says she is just broken. She is laying her wounds open and bear, she is grimacing in pain at the potential rejection of being wounded. THAT alone is huge!

She has a sex drive, she does desire you and she does enjoy sex. She has been open and honest and laid her broken self bear, open and vulnerable. She has the potential because shes done more than half the battle already. So what is stopping her from taking the last step? Maybe she doesn't know that she is at the precipice and one more step will put her in position to start having orgasms?

Maybe she is afraid of trying and failing? 

Maybe she is afraid of disappointing you and if you have up on trying to make her orgasm she could stop having to keep you from getting your hopes up?

I think you should keep talking about this with her. Express to her how it would feel if you were unable to ejaculate with her. Let her think on that for a short time.

I think she should come here and let us women talk and share with her. In the short time I've been here there have been many women who came to make their sex lives better, some came for other reasons but stayed long enough to gain a deeper understanding of male sexuality and how that is different from a woman's.

Forcing the issue maybe isn't the right word, maybe not letting this become the status quo or the accepted fact of life? Letting her know how you feel is IMO, always the right thing to do.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

bestyet2be said:


> I found that such a shocking statement I just had to reply. I'm not sure how to reply. Too much I don't know about you and yours, since all I really know is me and mine. Guess I'll just have to conflate.
> 
> Your husband sits on the bed legs apart on a thickish pillow of just the right height. You are facing him, above, but lying back, your head on another pillow with him inside you. His feet next to you, or behind your back. He begins to stroke you, and although it's possible for him to take you to a climax, you soon become eager to get there and "take over." He finds watching you build excitement thrilling in and of itself, but there's more goodness happening than in almost any other position. If he resists the temptation to go deep, the most sensitive parts of his shaft will be aligned with where the motions of your fingers are going all the way through you. OMG. But this being your rhythm and not his, and so he probably won't climax from this alone. (Wasn't there some discussion here on TAM about one of the draws of porn being that it didn't require work?!?!) He's not "working," and in fact precisely because he's not moving much and he can feel the movements of your inner muscles as in few other ways. If he's deeper, he may particularly feel this and frequently flex pushing harder and staying harder, responding to your clenching. He may know your body in some ways better than you, realize you're rushing and tell you to pause you rhythm a bit, so you can charge to a higher level. A cat might jump up on the bed, or a child make a noise from a distant part of the house, which he knows will similarly interrupt, and perhaps annoying you just a bit, but help prolong things and similarly step you to a higher level of charge just a bit later. You might orgasm, and rest for a minute. If you can then repeat this again and again, he could be on this heightened plateau that's just amazing. Because you're stationary, visually right in front of him, he might actually feel that he's not inside of you, but merged with you, almost as if his member had BECOME the several feet long body of the beautiful woman projecting out in front of him. Perhaps after 45 minutes and 10 or 20 of your orgasms you tire, and he pulls you up a bit and adds some of his own rhythm. The only less than perfect thing is that by now his brain has already been bathed in whatever orgasmic chemicals for so long, that his climax will be less "climactic" than had the session gotten him there faster.


Bestyet2be, that was some awesome writing!


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Work-In-Progress said:


> I just enjoy her enjoyment of it.


Yeah, that the whole point. While I understand the frustrations I would still trade with you anytime.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

You said she was anorgasmic with other people. Is she able to have orgasms at all or is the whole thing beyond her grasp?

I'm telling you what, some women just get dealt bad hands in the sex department. I would love to think that any woman could go from no orgasms to easy multiple orgasms like I see talked about on this board. I don't think its possible for everyone. 

However - I do believe if a woman is able to get there on her own the possibility exists that someone else can get her here as well.

I am wondering, though, if she has accepted this as fact, that she cannot get off, and has made peace with it - is it a matter of ego for you that she hasn't had one or is it more how the lack of orgasm affects the frequency of sex?

Its true, though, as a woman you reach a point where you stop believing it can happen. The feeling reminds me of my infertility years where you try and try and make yourself sick hoping and every dumbass around you is getting pregnant and they all have stupid suggestions like - just relax, just have fun, put your feet up after sex, etc. For some women it never will happen on accident.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Maybe she is afraid of trying and failing?


She is. A lot.



> Express to her how it would feel if you were unable to ejaculate with her. Let her think on that for a short time.


No need. She places huge importance on my orgasms. Few times she didn't get it there were tears, doubt, blaming herself. She is aware it's a huge double standard.



> I think she should come here and let us women talk and share with her.


She knows I'm here and often sees me reading or posting. She never expressed interest in it. She considers this as my privacy.


Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

> You said she was anorgasmic with other people. Is she able to have orgasms at all or is the whole thing beyond her grasp?


She had orgasms by herself in the past. But she rarely masturbated and she felt they were not worth the effort. 



> I am wondering, though, if she has accepted this as fact, that she cannot get off, and has made peace with it - is it a matter of ego for you that she hasn't had one or is it more how the lack of orgasm affects the frequency of sex?


She made peace with it. She doesn't need them. It's all me. 



> The feeling reminds me of my infertility years where you try and try and make yourself sick hoping and every dumbass around you is getting pregnant and they all have stupid suggestions like - just relax, just have fun, put your feet up after sex, etc. For some women it never will happen on accident.


It's just like that. The difference is that I stopped hoping. It's not meant to be. You know, even at puberty, I already knew that making her climax will be extremely important to me. It's funny how sometimes things turn out. 

I think I need to leave TAM. So many guys here who have the privilege to actually give their wives an orgasm. So many women enjoying them. Fills me with envy and sadness. I guess I'm depressed today.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I'm sorry you are having a bad day. I came back to say I shouldn't have asked if it was your ego because, putting myself in your shoes, its not even ego so much as it is a nice part of life. Anyone would want their spouse to have that and to be able to provide that for them.

Sometimes its hard for me to be here too because I'm going to be that woman who requires a ton of effort to get off - that is when I can get off and not sabotage the whole thing with my mind games. Some of the thing I read on here - I wish it were true! I wish it could happen for me like that.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Stranger, I wish you the best. I really hope your wife will come here and seek some help to work it out. Take care of yourself.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Keep a jelly filled donut handy. Next time you are having sex with her and she opens her mouth to make some brainless statement, thinking she is being funny or clever, grab the donut and cram it in her mouth and just keep banging away. The donut will keep her occupied and taste good at the same time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Keep a jelly filled donut handy. Next time you are having sex with her and she opens her mouth to make some brainless statement, thinking she is being funny or clever, grab the donut and cram it in her mouth and just keep banging away. The donut will keep her occupied and taste good at the same time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Funny but mean.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

The thing with orgasms is that woman generally have to learn their own body, if they can't O on their own chances are no one will be able to make them have one. Practice makes perfect and I have a had a lot of practice!


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

TheStranger said:


> She at one point exclaimed that I'm lucky she doesn't orgasm because if she did she would demanded this every day!


And the corollary is that it would unlucky/unfortunate to have a partner who wanted/demanded sex every day?

That is an LD person projecting their worldview. I can see why it bothered you.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Mmmmm, doughnuts.


----------

